# playalinda surf



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello everyone! this is my first post! I went down to playalinda yesterday morning. arrived about 6:15 and fished til 11:00. slow to start, then around 8:00 it turned on, I caught 12 whiting, all with some nice size, two rather large stingrays, and one small bonnethead shark, that just wouldn't let one of my whitings go. All in all a great day for me, as i seldom surf fish. Also does anyone know if one parking area of playalinda produces better  any info anyone could provide would be great! and any tackle advice would be great aswell. I am new to surf fishing, but let's just say, I'm hooked.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome to the Pierandsurf Board RFJB .
Thank's for the report it helps us all.
Try these Links for some tips:
http://saltfishing.about.com/gi/dyna mic/offsite.htm?site=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.geocities.com%2Fyosemite%2F1133%2F 

http://www.finefishing.com/1saltfish/stripedbass/introdtosurffish.htm 
http://www.edersfishing.com/salt/publication/2000/May/Pierfishing/d efault.cfm 
http://www.worldseafishing.com/shore/pier_fishing.shtml 

Tech Tips. http://www.hooksetinc.com/techniques.php 
http://www.stripersurf.com/scast101_2.html 

I hope the other locals can help with the parking sites at Playalinda.

Thanks again

T<----->Lines

Kozlow
P/S Here's Another Good Link:
http://abouttitusville.com/outdoors/fishing/surffishing.html


----------

